# Tapering tool



## colinc (2 Feb 2020)

Hi,

Am not really sure of its proper name, but it’s for tapering the mortises for round tapered tenons. Works fine but I inadvertently ground the blade the wrong way so I have to rotate it anti-clockwise.

Next task is a taper rounding plane to match.

Colin


----------



## Woody2Shoes (2 Feb 2020)

Tapered reamer?
Looks nice, what materials did you use?
Cheers, W2S


----------



## Trainee neophyte (2 Feb 2020)

Which ties in with your tapered dowels. You appear to be planning to make something exciting.


----------



## colinc (2 Feb 2020)

Woody2Shoes":1n3dr82b said:


> Tapered reamer?
> Looks nice, what materials did you use?
> Cheers, W2S



The body is what I think is iroko. It was the mantle piece of a fireplace I took out a while ago. The handle is a scrap of oak. The blade is a machine hacksaw blade that I bought for £1, wish I could find more of the same as it is very good steel. Total cost, next to nothing. 

Colin


----------



## colinc (2 Feb 2020)

Trainee neophyte":2vbz4un8 said:


> Which ties in with your tapered dowels. You appear to be planning to make something exciting.



I am planning to try my hand at chair-making. I was planning to do a course around now, but circumstances make it hard to take a week out at the moment, so I am taking a teach myself approach and making some appropriate tools and fixtures.

Regards,

Colin


----------



## Racers (6 Feb 2020)

I made a pair for making my stools I used the blade from a old square that was too badly pitted to be used.



Tapered ream and tenon cutter by Racers, on Flickr



21st March by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## colinc (6 Feb 2020)

Pete,

I was thinking upon similar lines. The postman delivered a couple of Veritas tendon cutter blades today and I was planning to make a wooden tenon cutter to match the reamer over the weekend.

That stool is really nice, I have been collecting pictures and ideas as my daughter could use a couple to replace her Ikea ones in the kitchen. I need to source something wide (and expendable) for the seats, I do have a couple of really good wide pieces of timber that I have been saving for years but am not yet confident enough to commit to using them on a learning exercise.

Regards,

Colin


----------



## Racers (7 Feb 2020)

Hi Colin

Glue up some softwood and have a go at making the seat, thats what I did.

Once I had made the seats I knocked up a simple open framework so I could use broom handles to work out the angles and positions of the legs.

The stretcher angles can be worked out by fitting the legs and stretching elastic bands across, then set a bevel gauge to the same angle.

I made a pair of the stools, they are good fun to make, I didn't use a lathe just drawknives spokeshaves etc.

My taper is to steep I should have gone for a lower angle, it took ages to cut the taper in the rounder.

I have used it on these occasional table for the decking.



Occasional table by Racers, on Flickr

It only took me 2 hours to make one, I used branches from my apple tree for the legs and stretchers.

Pete


----------



## colinc (9 Feb 2020)

Pete,

Thanks for the encouragement.

I acquired some wide boards of Ash and Cedar yesterday that will make some seats. I have some kiln dried Ash for legs, but also three 4ft Ash logs from a local firewood yard that I will split rough out and put aside to dry for use in the future.

I started making a taper tenon cutter yesterday and will finish it today assuming the lights stay, we have a couple of power interruptions due to the wind already.

Regards,

Colin


----------



## colinc (9 Feb 2020)

I made a taper tenon cutter to match the reamer today. It works pretty well. Also made 2 of 3 legs for a simple side table. I made the basic taper blanks on my simple router lathe then transferred to the lathe to sand them and turn the parallel tenons. Doing that makes them very repeatable.

Colin


----------



## colinc (10 Feb 2020)

Got to try it out today. I did have to open up the entry hole a little and refine the curve on the blade at that point, but it works....

Colin


----------

